# Travel after visa lodgement - Offshore - Australia



## Blacktomatoes45

I've applied for a 190 visa and I've never been to Australia before and I live offshore. Furthermore, it's currently in "Received" status for the past month. Meanwhile, my work has requested that I travel to Africa for a week on a business trip.

My inquiry here is, should I send a notification within Immi Account to notify the department that I'm travelling?


----------



## RDStranger

Blacktomatoes45 said:


> I've applied for a 190 visa and I've never been to Australia before and I live offshore. Furthermore, it's currently in "Received" status for the past month. Meanwhile, my work has requested that I travel to Africa for a week on a business trip.
> 
> My inquiry here is, should I send a notification within Immi Account to notify the department that I'm travelling?


No you don't need to do anything


----------



## Blacktomatoes45

RDStranger said:


> No you don't need to do anything


Thanks, but are you positive about this mate please?


----------



## RDStranger

Blacktomatoes45 said:


> Thanks, but are you positive about this mate please?


Affirmative but I am no MARA Agent mate. The only time you are required to notify Immigration dept. is in the event of certain life events like separation/marriage/new passport/birth of a child etc etc.

If it would have been a trip of let's say 2-3 months to Africa I would have suggested to notify dept. about as they might request for a PCC (it's usually for stays longer than 6 months I believe). But for a week long trip no need


----------



## Blacktomatoes45

RDStranger said:


> Affirmative but I am no MARA Agent mate. The only time you are required to notify Immigration dept. is in the event of certain life events like separation/marriage/new passport/birth of a child etc etc.
> 
> If it would have been a trip of let's say 2-3 months to Africa I would have suggested to notify dept. about as they might request for a PCC (it's usually for stays longer than 6 months I believe). But for a week long trip no need


Thank you mate. Appreciate it heavily!


----------

